

Google's self-driving cars to hit public roads for the first time - Istof
http://www.gizmag.com/google-self-driving-car-public-roads-approval-california/37535/

======
ColinWright
Here are some of the other submissions of this story. Interestingly, _none_
have any comments. I wonder where the discussion might be. Have I missed some?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549430)

    
    
        Google's unique self-driving cars will hit public streets this summer
        (engadget.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549476)

    
    
        Google's Self-Driving Cars Will Hit Public Roads in Mountain View This Summer
        (techcrunch.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549578)

    
    
        Google's self-driving cars roll onto public roads this summer
        (thestack.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549707)

    
    
        Google's self-driving cars are coming to public roads in California this summer
        (mashable.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9549934)

    
    
        Google self-driving car project
        (designboom.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9550863)

    
    
        Google's self-driving cars will hit the road this summer
        (fortune.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551455)

    
    
        Google Is Taking Its Self-Driving Cars to the Open Road
        (wsj.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552402)

    
    
        Robo-car, go Google's latest self-driving prototypes are heading to roadways
        (cnet.com)

------
jpg0rd0n
I used to object to the idea of driverless cars. Then, while driving around
NYC, it occurred to me that driverless cars, however reckless, would be an
improvement over the other cars on the road. In fact, not just in NYC, but
wherever I've driven across the US driverless cars would be a step up.

The driverless cars being tested now drive more deliberately and consistently,
if a bit slower. This means that accident rates should come down, and with
them the collateral congestion that they cause, hence effectively increasing
the average miles per hour of a commute.

